# sysctl feature request.



## Alain De Vos (Jun 29, 2021)

Can someone add to sysctl information following 3 very small variables.
-Location of used boot0.
-Location of used boot1.
-Location of used loader.
And timestamp.
This would help alot install and upgrades ...
[Idea given by Warner Loch / Alan Jude]


----------

